# Mantis can't walk



## xenobug (Nov 18, 2005)

I have a little ghost mantis that went through a bad shed and lost all but two legs (one in front and one in back on the opposite side). He can no longer walk but he's still pretty lively. I have an idea on how to save him but I thought I would ask you guys if you think it would work.

I thought I could carefully glue his little legs to a branch so he would be hanging upside down. Then I could hand feed him or see if he could catch wandering fruit flies on his own. When it's time for his next shed he should be able to climb out of his old skin and hopefully have regrown his legs. What do you think? Should I try it?


----------



## ibanez_freak (Nov 18, 2005)

Man,

the worst I had was 2 back legs which it grew back next shed. Well just remember to hand feed it on a regular basis and maybe increase heat so it grows faster. Hand feeding gets to be a real drag. I'm not sure if it will molt alrite hanging on one leg and if you glue it, the mantis may panic and lose the end of that remaining leg.

You really have to watch this one. If it sheds well, then I will eat my hat.

Cheers, Cameron.


----------



## Mantis Keeper (Dec 3, 2005)

Whatever happened to this mantis? Just curious to see if your plan worked(or is working).


----------

